# Thundersky and Calb battery auctions



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

I am now offering batteries and other ev components for sale again. I have posted all of the common sizes on Ebay. Here is a link to one of my auctions, 140407720914. The Auction price includes all customs and ground shipping fees. 

Of course anyone that wants to contact me directly can get a better deal because I had to adjust the pricing to cover the ebay and paypal fees. 

I can still offer the $1.10/ah price we offered for TS in the past. US customers will pay an additional 10% for ocean shipping and customs and actual ground shipping. 

For those of you outside of the US the price is a flat $1.10 usd/ah for TS cells and $1.25/ah for Calb cells. You will be responsible for all shipping costs. I will however be able to get you a shipping quote and arrange shipping to your nearest port. 

Dave Kois
[email protected]
253-988-5020


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll start with a big  followed by a 'thank you!' for the added source.

Three questions: 
1. Got'em in stock? (about qty 95 @ 60Ah TS) 
2. Can you strap them together per order or does that need to be done at factory? 
3. Warranty?

JR


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

JRoque said:


> I'll start with a big  followed by a 'thank you!' for the added source.
> 
> Three questions:
> 1. Got'em in stock? (about qty 95 @ 60Ah TS)
> ...


I am working on getting batteries in stock but none in stock yet

I can have them strapped together in the grouping you want and as always the hardware including the copper bus bars is free

Same warranty as before, 1 year standard 2 years if you purchase an elithion BMS from me

Best Regards
Dave Kois
[email protected]
253-988-5020


----------

